
Flexe, an Airbnb for warehousing, could be a game changer (2015) - collinmanderson
http://fortune.com/2015/10/09/flexe-warehousing-startup/
======
sharemywin
What I wanted to use them for:

1\. order truckload of stuff 2\. grab a pallet or 2 at a time 3\. break down
pallet and sell on ebay/amazon

was a no go. too small an order.

